# memorial day weekend ride, colfax la



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

hey guys just wanted to let yall knw that LOUISIANAMUDFEST is haveing another big event on mem. day weekend for any body that is interested in goin. i attended the trucks gne wild ride ther and it was awsome and so will this comming up event. it starts friday and goes all the way to monday. jus hit me up if u have any questions bout the place


----------



## biggdady (Mar 28, 2010)

wish i could be there for that weekend but gotta earn a paycheck. Hate to miss it but will be up there for the 4th of July weekend. but a few of my friends are going that weekend. Hope yall have fun and did you ever get you brute up and running.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

man hate that u gna miss it. the motor is at the shop now. had to replace the crank and both rods and a few other small things. it really hurt the ol pocket book bt i gta have er running. the colfax ride will be the first ride on the new motor.


----------

